# Traffic am Interface messen! Wie?

## slick

Wie kann man den Traffic am Interface  über einen längeren Zeitraum messen? Gibts doch bestimmt 'nen Tool? Wäre für  Tipps  oder Lösungen dankbar!

mfg

----------

## ian!

Grafisches Tool für KDE: knetload

Sehr nettes Tool, welches sich im Kicker eindockt.

Gruß,

ian

----------

## ian!

Oder direkt über das System mit einem Script die Datei

```

/proc/net/dev

Bsp.:

cat /proc/net/dev

```

die Anzahl der Bytes auslesen.

Nochmal Gruß,

ian

----------

## Headhunter123

Hi !

Du kannst auch das Programm verwenden, macht das ganze grafisch:

http://jojo.j-ws.de/showtopic.php?forum=monitor.for&index=1

----------

## andreh

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wie kann man den Traffic am Interface  über einen längeren Zeitraum messen? Gibts doch bestimmt 'nen Tool? Wäre für  Tipps  oder Lösungen dankbar!

 

C, Bash und Co., Perl, PHP oder was auch immer und RRDtool. Wie ian! bereits erwaehnte, kannst Du ganz einfach /proc/net/dev parsen.

----------

## Extraterrestrial5000

ich finde MRTG (multi router traffic grapher) nicht schlecht. ich hab das ding mal ne weile auf nem SuSE 7.0 laifen gehabt. das teil produziert png-bilder mit einer grafischen kurve fuer verschiedene zeitraeume.

hab gesehen, dass es auch ein ebuild fuer gentoo gibt.

das tolle daran ist, dass man die png-bilder in die seite seines web-servers integrieren kann.

zusaetzlich ist das programm in der lage beliebig viele router/geraete im netz, die snmp unterstuetzen zu ueberwachen (also z.b. auch den hardware-dsl-router, daher das multi vor dem router  :Wink:  )

----------

## ian!

 *andreh wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Wie kann man den Traffic am Interface  über einen längeren Zeitraum messen? Gibts doch bestimmt 'nen Tool? Wäre für  Tipps  oder Lösungen dankbar! 
> 
> C, Bash und Co., Perl, PHP oder was auch immer und RRDtool. Wie ian! bereits erwaehnte, kannst Du ganz einfach /proc/net/dev parsen.

 

Genau!  :Smile: 

Vorallem stellt sich die Frage, was Du denn genau messen möchtest. Nur den reinen Durchsatz, oder Abhängig vom Protokoll oder der IP-Adressen. (Siehe ntop; ein Klasse Tool für Netzwerktraffic-Monitoring  http://www.ntop.org/overview.html)

Lass mal hören, was Du genau suchst. Dann können wir Dir sicherlich ein passendes Tool für deinen Anwendungsfall nennen.

read u,

ian

----------

## Kaervek

Also vnstat habe ich frueher mal benutzt und fand es gar nicht so schlecht. Aber vorallen dachte ich auch an das, was Ian! in seinem Post vor mir schrieb. Deine Anforderungen sind bisher etwas duenn ;)

----------

## slick

Danke, sind ja schon recht gute tipps. ich such(t)e was für die console, von dasher gefällt mir /proc/net/dev sehr gut! 

Werden diese Daten irgendwann zurückgesetzt (reboot, etc...) oder zählt es fortlaufend?

mfg

----------

## Kaervek

Diese Daten sind nach eine Neustart des Rechners oder einem Neustart des Interfaces weg.

----------

## beejay

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://members.chello.at/marscha/save/sumtraffic

http://members.chello.at/marscha/save/traffic

----------

## Macrobiotus

Hallo zusammen!

Ich suche ein Tool welches mir anzeigt, wieviel Traffic ich in der letzten Zeit (Tage, Wochen) hatte. Den Traffic bis zum Reboot zu messen ist ja kein Problem, aber das ganze über mehrere Reboots hinzukriegen?

Da ich einen Volumen-Tarif habe und mein Provider (schon seit längerem) nicht in der Lage ist den Traffic anzugeben würde ich doch gerne wissen wieviel ich verbrauche ohne die von der Hotline empfohlenen Progrämmchen für Windows zu installieren  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

PPP schreibt den Traffic und die Verbindungsdauer beim Beenden ins Syslog. Das lässt sich ziemlich leicht automatisiert auslesen. Allerdings sind die Einträge bei mir grundsätzlich doppelt.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Ups, habe ich ja vergessen:

Ich habe keine ISDN-Karte, sondern einen Router (Fritz-Box) an dem mein Netzwerk über eth0 hängt. Also auch kein ppp  :Sad: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ich nutze seit ewigen Zeiten ipac-ng dafür.

Ein Beispiel wie das danach ausschaut, hier:

http://sonic-lux.homeip.net/ipac-ng/index.html

Sonic

----------

## gentop

ipac-ng ist sehr genial. Gibt es sogar im Portage  :Wink: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Wozu gibbet netfilter + iptables ?

Damit kannst Du es übern den rebot hinweg aufheben, resetten wenn du lust hast und sogar dafür sorgen, daß nur IP traffic, der an den router geht (allerdings auch nur von dem rechner) messen ...

----------

## Macrobiotus

 *Quote:*   

> Wozu gibbet netfilter + iptables ? 

 

Habt ihr da Tipps?

Ich brauche füer die Einrichtung von ipac-ng schon länger (hab´s also noch nicht geschafft).

Meine Programmier-Kenntnisse halten sich auch in Grenzen (so auf dem Level: emerge beep && beep). Da ich *nebenbei* berufstätig bin ist die Lösung sich erstmal in netfilter + iptables einzuarbeiten ziemlich aussichtslos.

Grüße

Macrob

----------

## DarKRaveR

MAch einfach mal ein:

iptables -nvxL 

DU siehst DU hast eine FORWARD/INPUT/OUTPUT chain, die namen sagen es und siehe da, da steht schon sowas wie transferierte bytes + paketzahl.

Du kannst nun rules einfügen, zum beispiel so sachen wie, mmmh, mal überlegen - ich gehe von aus deine rechner liegen in 10.0.0.0/24

iptables -I OUTPUT -d ! 10.0.0.0/24 -j ACCEPT

iptables -nvxL zeigt dir dann diese rule, und sagt wievile pakete mit der Regel gematched haben, in em fall, wieviele Pakete die den Rechner verlassen haben, nicht an IPs aus dem lokalen netz adressiert waren (also zwangsläufig zum gateway (router) gingen und somit zum provider.

Die MAtchingkriterien sind da sehr flexibel, am einfachsten hättest es natürlich wenn der router ne linux box wäre.

sonst mal:

man iptables

www.netfilter.org

Für Doku, wie du matchen kannst etc.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Also mit 

```
iptables -nvxL INPUT | grep eth0_in 
```

und

```
iptables -nvxL OUTPUT | grep eth0 
```

kriege ich das, was ich will (und noch mehr)

Wie gesagt, meine *Programmierküste* versagen jetzt schon, da nach 

iptables -nvxL INPUT | grep eth0_in > traffic.txt

und 

iptables -nvxL OUTPUT | grep eth0  > traffic.txt

leider nur das Ergebnis von iptables -nvxL OUTPUT | grep eth0   zu sehen ist.

Ich hoffe ihr seht die Tragweite meiner Unwissenheit.

Aber so allgemein könnte ich doch beim Herunterfahren über 

```
iptables -nvxL INPUT | grep eth0_in 
```

und

```
iptables -nvxL OUTPUT | grep eth0 
```

die Summer addieren und schon habichs?

(Praktische Ausführung muss noch warten;)

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ehm, okay, iptables-save -c > rules.txt beim runterfahren (speicherer alle rules mit countern

iptables-restore -c < rules.txt beim hochfahren (rules+counter wieder herstellen.

dann kannst du wann immer du lust hast mit iptables -nvxL die rules und den aktuellen stand anschauen.

zum Monatsende (abrechnungszeitraum ende) kannst Du mit iptables -Z OUTPUT usw. die counter auf 0 setzen.

as easy as that  :Smile: 

Du kannst es Dir auch einfacher machen:

rc-update add iptables default, sicherstellen, daß in /etc/conf.d/iptables unter den optionen auch brav -c steht und fertig. Außerdem zusehen, dass ein save on stop gesetzt ist.

gentoo machts dir da recht einfach ... 

#Options to pass to iptables-save and iptables-restore 

SAVE_RESTORE_OPTIONS="-c"

#Save state on stopping iptables

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"

Standardmässig scheint er es mit countern beim stoppe zu speichern und auch zu laden beim start, mußt also nur iptables in den runlevel übernehmen. Einmal Deine rules setzen, beim runterfahren wird sich um alles gekümmert, feddisch.

kannst auch zur sicherheit nach dem einfügen deiner regeln einmal:

/etc/init.d/iptables save ausführen, um sicherzugehen ....

Die counter werden immer weiter addiert, wenn Du sie rsetten willst, einfach mit iptables -Z arbeiten (siehe man page)

----------

## Macrobiotus

Danke für deine Mühe! Es mag an der Uhrzeit liegen (oder an den zwischen den Ohren), aber ab jetzt muss ich passen. 

Ohne den ganzen *Netzwerkquatsch* verstanden zu haben mach ich garnix mehr. 

Deine Vorschläge kommen vielleich auch meinem mühsam eingerichteten shorewall in die Quere (oder auch nicht, wer weiß?  :Shocked:  ). 

Also: Alle Antworten ab jetzt sind Perlen vor die Säue  :Crying or Very sad: 

Trotzdem danke   :Wink: 

----------

## Sonic Lux

Okay also Tanenbaum lesen gehen !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

